# How to Reverse the Negative Side Effects of Marijuana



## dopeonarope

*Tolerance​*


Cannabinoid Receptor Antagonists are still not yet on the public market but are being trialed for obesity as CB1 receptors use the naturally produced Cannabinoid Anandamide for hunger. Natural antagonists are still available.

Other alternatives look at NMDA receptor antagonism as an effective method to reduce the rate of tolerance. This method is one of the most successful for benzo and meth withdrawl. NMDA receptors greatly improve the brain to form memories (long term memory similar to learning when young).

Memantine

Memantine has been widely used as a tolerence reducer for benzodiapine abuse aswell as marijuana. It is a NMDA receptor antagonist and can reduce marijuana impct on overloading NMDA receptors. Similar to Memantine is Amantadine.

Huperzine A

Huperzine is also an NMDA antagonist and increases Acetylcholine which is an important neurostransmitter responisble for concentration and learning. It also increases REM sleep which can help sleep issues caused by Marijuana. Also prevents neurotoxic effects of glutatamate.

Magnesium & Zinc

Magnesium & Zinc is also a NMDA atagonist. Magnesium L Theronate can especially assist with memory loss. Magnesium prevents glutamate overactivity in a NDMA voltage dependant manner.

Sulbutiamine

Cannabis releases dopamine via the D1 receptors, which is responsible for feeling the pleasurable feeling of being high. Sulbutiamine is a synthetic form of vitamin B1 or thiamine (or to the canna growers boost juice or superthrive) and increases density of D1 dopamine receptors so just like bud more density = more high. It also is a antagonist and increases sensitivity which also adds to a better high. You can also combat the down regulation of the dopamine receptor with a NMDA antagonists. They block calcium entry into cells, which prevents the cell from becoming tolerant to dopamine. It prevents addiction from forming. It makes it to where the cell can feel dopamine, but doesn't become tolerant to it. So you can still get euphoria, but you won't feel cravings for it or have a diminished effect from the euphoria next time around. So if you where to take magnesium or dextromethorphan with these it would prevent tolerance.

American Ginseng

Proven to increase metabolism of THC to its inactive version 11-nor-9-carboxy. This means american ginseng is a working detox. Prevents CB1 activation after intoxication, reducing ones tolerance. American Ginseng also contains CB1 Inverse agonist falcarinol (Studies show it reverses CB1s effects at certain sites). Some slight hormonal type improvements have also been noted. American Ginseng also increases dopamine production in certain areas of the brain improving memory and tolerance. American Ginseng also works as a choline uptake enhancer exactly as racetams (nootropics) do.

Carrot Extract or Capsules

Carrots contain falcarinol which is a CB1 antagonist therby increasing the receptors sensitivity by it not being activated.

Fish Oil

Helps to rebuild and maintain Cannabinoid receptors.

Japanese Raisen Tree (Hovenia Dulcis)

Has shown to be an active detox for Marijuana and especially alchol.

*
Memory Impairment​*


Marijuana affects long-term and short-term memory potentiation and synaptic plasticity which refers to the connectivity between neurons and affects how often they fire over time. Increasing or decreasing the neurotransmitters and there actions can have a positive effect and many are used worldwide to increase the processes in working memory that Marijuana specificly deteriorates. The highest concentration of cannabinoid receptors in the brain exists in the hippocampus, which soley responsible for memory production.

Alpha GPC

Alpha GPC increase a very important neurotransmitter called Acetylcholine which is predomintly used for attention, arousal, learning, memory and muscle contraction. Compounds in cannabis inhibit the release of Acetylcholine.

cAMP

cAMP pertains to signal transduction and memory. Low levels have been related to mariuana psychosis. A reduction of cAMP levels in glutaminergic neurons, lowers the activity of the NMDA function in the hippocampus. It is found in lowered concentrations in both schizophrenic and psychotic bipolar disorder patients. This protein enhances Long Term Potentiation Memory.
cAMP can be obtain from Forskolin. Forskolin is made from Coleus which is also a slight hallucinogenic available at most garden stores.
Forskolin should be taken with Artichoke Extract to enhance PDE 4 Long Term Memory Formation.

Huperzine A

Huperzine A is a very important supplement to consider for marijuanas defective influence on hippocampal NMDA receptors (which lead to memory loss when activated by Marijuana). NMDA receptors are believed to be involved in cellular hippocampal LTP and LTD processes, in respect to memory consolidation and forgetting factors.[3][16] For these process to occur on the cellular level, a high enough excitatory postsynaptic potential must occur to depolarize the CA1 hippocampal postsynaptic membranes and remove the magnesium blockade on NMDA receptors, making magnesium another supplement of equal rank to be considered.

L-Glutamine

Glutamate receptors are responsible for neuronal communication, memory formation and learning. Excessive Glutamate receptor depreciation and densetization has been scientificly observed after Cannabis use. L-Glutamate can increase Glutamic Acid and help curve its inactivity after Marijuana use. Optimal imaging evidence that monitors synaptic activity on in vitro hippocampal neurons, demonstrates that CB1 agonists (including THC) reduce glutamate release. Since glutamate release is required for NMDA receptor activation, and removing the magnesium blockade, a reduction of glutamate release causes a reduction of excitatory postsynaptic potential, suggesting an impairment of LTP and LTD is mediated via hippocampal NMDA receptors.

L-Glutathione

Glutathione is produced naturally in the liver. It is made up of three amino acids, and it is vital for cellular metabolism. It protects against oxidative stress caused by free radicals, is required for the immune system to function properly, and is a potent detoxifier. It increases BDNF(Brain derived Neutrophic factor), NGF(Nerve Growth Factor), and activates the CREB cycle in neuronal learning. This herbal compound has been shown to increase the major anti-oxidant glutathione in the brain (to a LARGE extent) and improve memory. This herb works to counter act the decrease in Aldehyde dehydrogenase(deficiencies cause hangovers) caused by THC. Glutathione deficiencies have been shown to lower short term memory and help cause schizophrenia. This compound has been shown to protect dopamine neurons from damage and increase their activation. Glutathione precursors have also been shown to help chronic marijuana users quit if they wanted to. This herb has also been found to thwart brain damage and inflammation caused from smoke, lipoxygenase, and even removes aluminum from brain tissue. Acetylcysteine raises glutathione and is good for memory (i.e. protective against brain damage).

Vassopressin

Marijuana is said to inhibit the release of vasopressin, and thus perhaps interfere with memory-imprinting. Similar to Vassopressin is Hydergine, Centrophenoxine, Selegiline and Desmopressin.

ALCAR

Acetyl-L-carnitine has the ability to cross the bloodbrain barrier and enter the brain, where it acts as a powerful antioxidant and helps in prevention of the brain cells' deterioration. Also can relieve symptoms of brain fog. Studies have shown it is very beneficial with boosting the effects of NGF. It helps ATP production. Uridine relies on ATP to exert its effects, thus proving synergistic effects between the two. Aceytl-L-Carnitine also works synergistically with l-glutamine, increasing the activation of glutaminase, the enzyme responsible with converting glutamine into glutamate (most abundant neurotransmitter in the brain).


Ginkgo Biloba

Used worlwide for Memory & Attention. Also a D1 antagonist which can lead to better sensitivity to dopamine release which equals a better high.

Dihydromyricetin Extract

A natural proven intoxication blocker. Studies show this type of chemical diminishes nearly all memory impairments caused by THC. Contains a chemical called ampelopsin that influences GABA(a) receptors in an inhibitory fashion. This compound not only reverses memory effects caused by GABA, it also prevents long term anxiety caused by THC. This compound can be used to reverse even non-drug induced anxiety.
*
Concentration​*


Aniracetam

Is a Nootropic that can provide relief for people who have difficulty concentrating. It reduces glutamate receptor desensitization and blocks NMDA exitotoxicity. Which makes it a good supplement to consider for any Marijuana user. Aniracetam and other racetams upregulate the AMPA receptor which marijuana removes from the cell surface.

Oxiracetam

Is also a Nootropic that is a NMDA agonist so will not alleviate the negative impact of marijuana on the NMDA receptor but can provide noticable concentrative effects in other circumstances. Oxiracetam and other racetams upregulate the AMPA receptor which marijuana removes from the cell surface.


----------



## effdecaf

Piracetam & Other racetams-> Def swear by them...
Reishi -> Improves many things with health.
Sulbutiamine -> excellent improvement of memory and vitality...
Green Tea extract -> 
Ginkgo & Ginseng -> helped a lot in college.


----------



## cubby

From what I read I can say............Howdy, Welcome to MarP........:stoned:


----------



## lindseyj

Marijuana is a muscle relaxant and has &#8220;antispasmodic&#8221; qualities that have proven to be a very effective. Cannabinoids can prevent cancer, reduce heart attack in patients to a certain extent. There is evidence that exact doses of marijuana smoking can be used as life saving for AIDS patients too.


----------

